# Chris Olson Solves Rubik's Cube for 5,500 people!



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2014)

Done in Kansas City MO at the Challenge 2014 conference.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2014)

US nats hype as ****

Nice Chris


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not able to watch the video now, and I'm trying to decide whether this is a video of you solving 5500 people's Rubik's cubes, or if you solved one Rubik's cube in front of 5500 people.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm not able to watch the video now, and I'm trying to decide whether this is a video of you solving 5500 people's Rubik's cubes, or if you solved one Rubik's cube in front of 5500 people.



One in front of 5500 people!


----------



## Genesis (Jul 13, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> One in front of 5500 people!


Actually... More than one


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 13, 2014)

That coooool!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 13, 2014)

I like how you called your shot, Babe Ruth style. I hope you get your record back.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks all  it was a very cool experience.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2014)

Looool PLL behind your back


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice job! "World record holder . . . " Didn't mention the 2x2 part


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

cool

inb4 nationals dnf average first round


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 13, 2014)

Haha sweet, I was there! Everyone went pretty crazy at the end; good job!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bilbo said:


> Haha sweet, I was there! Everyone went pretty crazy at the end; good job!



Woah wait, you were there? Should have come said hi. I was quite curious if there were any serious cubers there. I figured there had to be at least one.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Woah wait, you were there? Should have come said hi. I was quite curious if there were any serious cubers there. I figured there had to be at least one.



Yeah, I was trying to find you after that session, but I didn't have any luck. We stayed at the Westin hotel, and I solved cubes periodically in the lobby when I got bored. I met a couple other people that could solve cubes, surprisingly enough, but no one very fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bilbo said:


> Yeah, I was trying to find you after that session, but I didn't have any luck. We stayed at the Westin hotel, and I solved cubes periodically in the lobby when I got bored. I met a couple other people that could solve cubes, surprisingly enough, but no one very fast.



Ah. I was in the Crowne Plaza right next to the arena. 
There was a lot of Youth Groups there that kept claiming they had a kid who could do it in 4 seconds lol. The kid I raced on stage had his YG say the same thing.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 13, 2014)

I live around half an hour from there, darnit


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ah. I was in the Crowne Plaza right next to the arena.
> There was a lot of Youth Groups there that kept claiming they had a kid who could do it in 4 seconds lol. The kid I raced on stage had his YG say the same thing.



Haha no way, Feliks must have been there! Kids from my YG wanted me to go up on stage, but you still would have destroyed me. On a more serious note, Challenge was a great Christian youth conference, and I recommend any high school students who want to be encouraged in their faith to attend. Challenge 2016 will be in Louisville.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bilbo said:


> Haha no way, Feliks must have been there! Kids from my YG wanted me to go up on stage, but you still would have destroyed me. On a more serious note, Challenge was a great Christian youth conference, and I recommend any high school students who want to be encouraged in their faith to attend. Challenge 2016 will be in Louisville.



Challenge was a pretty amazing conference. I'm hoping to return to 2016 as the photographer/videographer.


----------

